# Selling used curriculum on Ebay?



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

I graduated back in '06, and recently came across a box of curriculum while spring cleaning. It's mainly from my senior year, although there are a couple of things leftover from my junior year as well. I would like to sell them on Ebay, as when I tallied it all up, what I have was worth $512.75 new, and if I can get even a fraction of that, it would be rather handy toward finding myself a car. Or putting up more goat fencing. Either way. 

Anyway... as I said, I graduated in '06, so it's been a little while since I helped my mother look around at curriculum and handle stuff on Ebay. I remember there being a bit of a hullabaloo regarding a new policy on selling test/quiz keys on Ebay. Is this still the case, or has Ebay since retreated? If it's still in place, do you know of any loopholes people have used to get around the policy? For example, has anyone tried putting just the "legal" stuff up for auction, but stating that they'll throw in a "bonus item"? Would that work? :shrug:

I'd really like to put it up for auction rather than just for a set price, because I'm not sure what things are going for these days and don't want to undersell... but on the other hand, if I can't include the test and quiz keys, that makes things a little difficult. 

If anyone has had any luck with this, please let me know. And if anyone is interested in obtaining what is practically a full senior year curriculum and wants to work out a package deal... let me know! I've got mainly A Beka - Grammar/Composition, English Literature, Vocabulary/Spelling, Economics, Jesus and His Followers, Speech for Today - as well as Apologia Chemistry and Saxon Advanced Math. 

Thanks for your help! :icecream:


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Have you tried http://www.homeschoolclassifieds.com/ ? I like that site for buying curriculum. I would also list it here on the barter board. I get some things from ebay but prefer to just list it on one of the used sites.

Sooooo, what do you have that one of us might be interested in? It's not fair to tantalize us this way!


----------



## CountryGoalie (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay. I'll have to do some looking around at that website. Thanks, Cheryl. And as for what I have, I've got:



> And if anyone is interested in obtaining what is practically a full senior year curriculum and wants to work out a package deal... let me know! I've got mainly A Beka - Grammar/Composition, English Literature, Vocabulary/Spelling, Economics, Jesus and His Followers, Speech for Today - as well as Apologia Chemistry and Saxon Advanced Math.


Most are complete sets, except for the ones that include consumables, which I believe is only the Grammar/Composition and Vocabulary/Spelling. I've got the test and quiz booklets, test and quiz keys, teacher guides, student textbooks, et cetera. I need to sit down and catalog the numbers off of each of them, but I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

E-bay may or may not pull your ads if you list the teachers editions or tests/quizzes. If they do and you do it again and get caught, they will suspend your account which may interfere with your transactions. 

Some other places to list items (for free also):
http://www.vegsource.com/homeschool/
Check out the items wanted ads, as you might have something somebody wants although you'll have to list the prices you want as it's not a bid. Look at the items for sale and you can see what things typically go for.

http://market.hslda.org/auction/xcAuction.asp
Anyone can sell on this website, however you must be an HSLDA member to purchase. There are no fees.

All of this came about as curriculum suppliers were being notified by schools that students were purchasing tests, teachers editions and answer keys in order to cheat. Since E-bay has no way to check if a buyer is a teacher, they agreed to pull all ads. In order to ensure that purchasers are really home educators, HSLDA requires membership to purchase items but not to sell them.

Dawn


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Have you tried http://www.homeschoolclassifieds.com/ ?


This is my favorite site for buying & selling

No extra fees like Ebay


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Cheryl in SD said:


> Have you tried http://www.homeschoolclassifieds.com/ ? I like that site for buying curriculum. I would also list it here on the barter board. I get some things from ebay but prefer to just list it on one of the used sites.
> 
> SNIP



Thanks for that site, it looks pretty good. I will be using it in a short while.


----------

